# The origin of "University stripe shirt"



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Why are they called univ. stripe shirts?

were they originally designed for college students?


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*which shirt do you*

mean ?

Can you suggest a link to a photo? Or post a picture?

I never heard that shirts with vertical stripes are called University.

Ties - yes, but shirts??

Andrey


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...langId=-1&categoryId=34441&sc1=Search&feat=sr


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Interesting*

Never thought about it....and haven't a clue. Hope some one knows ans tells us.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Like so many names for things, I suspect this one came about because they were popular among college students, probably favoured by them. Assuming the businessmen of the time wore white only, then a striped shirt would have meant "college".

Speculation, but plausible.

DD


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I was going to post a link to the BB shirt, but they call them candy stripes. I have found that there is little consistency in the naming of stripes. What Press calls a butcher stripe is a bengal stripe at Mercer.

As I state here about every 6 months, I do miss the old yellow university stripe OCBD from BB. I don't know how long it has been since they made it (they did a slim fit non-iron a while back but that doesn't count). I have been thinking about attempting a group buy from Mercer for these, but since I'm not a mercer customer I'm not sure how I'll fare. If anyone else is interested, PM me - maybe we can get something going.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I had one of those shirts. The last time I saw one was at 346 in 1978. Should've stocked up while I had the chance. But, alas, I was a poor college student, and adding a couple of extra shirts to a painstakingly planned & budgeted wardrobe would've wreaked havoc with the checking account.

I'd also be interested in a pink/white version, which I haven't seen from Brooks since the mid 1980's.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> I'd also be interested in a pink/white version, which I haven't seen from Brooks since the mid 1980's.


You may be in luck:

The gitman fabric is a little stiffer than brooks, and the collar is lined, but they build a very sturdy shirt.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Ordered two of those pink/whites just now. 

Thanks, LongWing - you're a real friend.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Oxford and Cambridge Cloths*

At its inception, Oxford cloth had a counterpart called Cambridge cloth. I wonder whether the marketing names gave rise to university stripes.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Fairchild, Credible?*


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I was going to post a link to the BB shirt, but they call them candy stripes. I have found that there is little consistency in the naming of stripes. What Press calls a butcher stripe is a bengal stripe at Mercer.
> 
> As I state here about every 6 months, I do miss the old yellow university stripe OCBD from BB. I don't know how long it has been since they made it (they did a slim fit non-iron a while back but that doesn't count). I have been thinking about attempting a group buy from Mercer for these, but since I'm not a mercer customer I'm not sure how I'll fare. If anyone else is interested, PM me - maybe we can get something going.


POLO version:

https://www.polo.com/product/index....earch=no&pageBucket=0&SMR=1&parentPage=family


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I have been thinking about attempting a group buy from Mercer for these, but since I'm not a mercer customer I'm not sure how I'll fare. If anyone else is interested, PM me - maybe we can get something going.


I, for one, would be interested in a yellow/white stripe OCBD. I also have never ordered from Mercer, but would obviously be interested. Is two enough for a group?

TT


----------



## VOLUNTEER (Jul 23, 2006)

This fabric is also called Oxford ticking stripe, as in mattress ticking. Something to remember when lifting up your bedding to get the funds to purchase a University or ticking striped shirt.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> POLO version:
> 
> https://www.polo.com/product/index....earch=no&pageBucket=0&SMR=1&parentPage=family


I have that shirt, but it's actually sized. But the sleeves are too short and the neck is too small (I thrifted it), so I only wear it with sleeves rolled up and sans tie. I really like it. Seems like a four season shirt to me.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I, for one, would be interested in a yellow/white stripe OCBD. I also have never ordered from Mercer, but would obviously be interested. Is two enough for a group?
> 
> TT


Count me in!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I, for one, would be interested in a yellow/white stripe OCBD. I also have never ordered from Mercer, but would obviously be interested. Is two enough for a group?
> 
> TT


I would too, but I don't think that Mercer's yellow stripe is an OXFORD cloth, rather a cotton broadcloth.

I could be wrong. If it is an OCBD, I too would be interested!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

it is a broadcloth.

I too want it in oxford fabric.

Maybe we can call David up and ask him if he can get some?


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

bd79cc, Glad to help. Let us know what you think of the shirt.

I emailed David Mercer regarding yellow stripe OCBD this morning. He was kind enough to reply within a couple of hours. It seems that Mercer has their own fabric weaved, so it's not just a matter of going out and buying the fabric as I had thought. He has some doubts about how practical it is to have the fabric made up, but will check into it. I'll let you know when I know something.

I think I'll order a couple of his short sleeve Harry's Shirts. Maybe that will get me on his good side. We will see.

I checked with the shirt maestro at 346 several months ago to see if the fabric was available for MTM. He said that it was not at that time, but it sometimes shows up for spring. Maybe I'll give him another call.

LW


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

*Regarding yellow university/candy stripe ocbds....*

I spent two glorious hours at O'Connell's today and noticed that they had one in a 17-5. I would have picked it up for myself if I didn't already have one (from RL).

Call Ethan if you want it!

HL


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Ecru*

Because the white fill in oxford cloth is not (usually) bright white, a yellow and white university striped oxford seen from ten feet tends to look ecru.


----------

